# Sirrus Elite vs Road



## jmcneill914 (May 31, 2011)

Hi, I am new to cycling and needed a way to exercise without the impact of running at my age. I bought a Specialized Sirrus Elite a couple weeks ago because: 
1. I didn't want to spend a ton of money if I didn't turn out using it or like riding 
2. I thought the more hybrid approach may be better when riding around with the kids (young, think training wheels).

Now I am hooked and am wondering if I made the right choice with the hybrid. I do occasionally want to "ride with the kids", but a majority of my riding has been solo on the road.

I live on the north side of Atlanta, so it is hilly.

I suppose my question lies in this. While I am in the "return/exchange window", should I trade up or just ride the snot out of this one and make a (better?) decision a year or two down the line. I really dont know much about bicycles, but I am excited about it.

...and if I trade up, the next questions is aluminum for a little or carbon for a little more (was looking at the Tarmac Elite Apex or an Allez Elite or Comp)

For what is worth, I am 6'2" and about 215 and dropping.

Thanks!


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Pretty much your call. 
What sort of mileage are you doing? 
If you end up doing really long rides, you'll appreciate a road bike. 
If you want to attach a trailer you probably want to stick with a hybrid. 
Do you want racks, fenders etc? - hybrid
Do you want to ride as fast as you can and climb hills for fun? - probably road (but still possible on a hybrid)

Keep in mind if you sell your Sirrus a year or two down the line you can expect to take a pretty big hit, price-wise. 

I was in your position 2 years ago and ended up with a CAAD9-5 (fairly aggressive road bike) and don't regret the decision at all. Since then I've added an older steel bike for city riding. 

Good luck!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I was in the similar boat as you when looking at road bikes. I was larger and running was hurting my knees too much. I opted for a road bike as the mt bike wasnt cutting it on the streets. I bought an entry level Felt and it worked great for a month or so. Then I joined up with a race team and started burning up the roads with major miles esp for a beginner. I was pretty happy with the bike but the components were not lasting like I needed them to. I upgraded to dura ace and ultegra mix groupo. I also put some nice Easton Aero wheels with carbon seat post and stem. Now the entry level bike is much lighter, parts can handle harder miles and rides great! I will eventually upgrade to a carbon bike, due to trying the race scene, but stick with what you have until it no longer does what you desire.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You can get enough bike to ride with the kids for $100. If you're doing a lot of rides over a half hour or so, I think a road bike has real advantages, even if you find it's irritating to ride with your children.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I am in the oposite position, I purchased a Specialized Alezz Sport and I love it, with it I can ride for a long time among other riders but now that I went clipless, I feel like I can't ride the bike to work anymore so I'm going to save up money to get a Sirrus or a Sirrus Sport.

You'll probably end up buying the road bike and find good use for both of them, that's what I'm soing.


----------



## jmcneill914 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks. I also talked to some local riders and a local shop. I think I may keep the Sirrus for now and keep in the forums to learn more. ...keeping an eye out for a deal and figuring out what I like and dont like.

The other variable is that I have a special needs daughter and just discovered trailer bikes. That may be a great option for her to feel part of the action.

Thanks for the quick advice.

Next, I guess I get to dig into the different name brands and carbon vs aluminium and components. Like a father of 3 needed more to distract him


----------



## jmcneill914 (May 31, 2011)

Of course today I have flip flopped and have bikers envy of the tarmac. Especially since the local shop agreed to take back my sirrus with just a restock fee. I feel like I overspent on the hybrid, so my rationale is to use that buying power to my advantage and trade up to a nicer ride.

...and get an older bike to ride with the kids.

This is worse than golf as far as buying gear, upgrading, etc.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

jmcneill914 said:


> Hi, I am new to cycling and needed a way to exercise without the impact of running at my age. I bought a Specialized Sirrus Elite a couple weeks ago because:
> 1. I didn't want to spend a ton of money if I didn't turn out using it or like riding
> 2. I thought the more hybrid approach may be better when riding around with the kids (young, think training wheels).
> 
> ...


IMHO either option could make sense. I'm an ex-runner who's been cycling for a year now. (Everything I really needed to know about cycling I learned here or on the road).

Anyway, the primary difference between the hybrid and road bike is a better aero position and a more aggressive posture for generating a little bit more power. Both of these contribute to going faster, but a drawback is you need a very good fit to the bike to do this comfortably and efficiently. So as a recreational rider, maximum speed is optional and so there is no reason the hybrid can't continue to work for your needs.

The extra weight of the hybrid is probably not a big deal, after all it counts the same as weight of your body. Being 200lb myself I don't get hung up on weight too much. The one thing a hybrid is not great for is if you want to do 60+ mile rides.

You also mentioned you're actively losing weight. You're probably also making substantial changes in your fitness and strength. If you trade in for a well-fitting road bike you could find the fit isn't appropriate further down the road. So if you wait to buy the nicer and more racy road bike, you can also expect to have a fit that is durable over following seasons. I'm making assumptions here but if I were placed in that picture with what I know now, I'd keep trucking on the hybrid until I could comfortably buy the nice road bike and keep them both.

I started the other way around, with a road bike first. There are times I wish I had a more versatile bike (either mountain or hybrid) for rolling around dirt trails or commuting. So it's likely you'll find the hybrid useful in the future anyway.


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

I purchased a Sirrus 3 years ago and traded up yesterday to a Roubaix Elite. I like the comfort of the more upright position of the Roubaix with the ability to tuck when I want to go a bit faster - that was always a bit awkward on the hybrid. I weigh 215 and hope to hit 200 by the end of Summer.


----------



## jmcneill914 (May 31, 2011)

So the more expensive of the flip flop options won.










Thanks for all your input!


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Ooooh, sexy.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

Good choice. I've done longer pavement/flat rides on my mountain bike and after 60+ minutes was wishing I had a more comfortable hand position. The hoods and drops are easier on the wrists for me.


----------



## rice cube (Apr 29, 2011)

nice, my friend and i were in the same position and we both ended up getting a road bike


----------

